# Vegetarian Cookbooks



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'd love to cook more vegetarian meals since it seems that we all eat too much meats. With this new goal in mind, I checked my bookcase in search of new ideas, to discover I have no books on vegetarian cooking.

With the holidays are fast approaching a vegetarian cookbook would be a great addition to my wish list. Not nothing much on this topic, I was wondering if someone would have any suggestions?

Thanks!


Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Look for Vegetables Unplugged.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks M. Brown for the suggestion. Hope I'll me able to find it.


Sisi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I couldn't find any reference for Vegetables Unplugged. Would you know the authour? If not, would you have another title to suggest?


Thanks


Sisi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Lorraine,


Thank you for the suggestion. I will look it up. I'd also be interested in the Ultimate bread book. I would really love to start making more bread.


Thanks

Sisi


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sisi, Charlie Trotter has a excellent vegetarian cookbook. Although it is pretty complex in it's recipes, It does offer seasonal ideas as well as great pic's
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Moosewood (the orginial)
it's the most used and loved.
I have probably 3 dz veg books but don't really use them....I end up adapting non veg to veg....What types of things do you want to make? I can give you ideas....not "measured recipes"


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I put them on my list, one can always wish for things at this time of year...

Shroomgirl,

I am not looking for anything on particular at this point, just for some ways to cut down my meat intake and eat more grains and veggies.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

SAMS has a combo book from Graham Green on Grains and Greens...I already have his grain book and it's wonderful...anyway this duo was like $13.50 hardback...He was great in his descriptions....especially with at the time more obscure grains.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

"Sundays at Moosewood" is the best of the Moosewoods, in my estimation... not only vegetarian but an array from a dozen different cultures... from tofu sheperd's pie with mushroom gravy (England) to African peanut soup to Indian lentil dhal and other basics...

Really smashing, simple and satisfying.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Sisi: If you didn't know, Nicko can add just about any book to the Cheftalk bookshelf if you want to support the site by buying through Cheftalk.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Shroomgirl, This set box seems to be unavailable here, and the two book by themselves are out of print. Just my luck. If I may ask what is Sam Club?

Live to cook the Moosewood cookbook sound great. Of all the Moosewood cookbook why is this one your favourite?

I know Nicko could get any book for me. Unfortunately my dollar is so weak compare to yours that it makes it impossible for me to shop in the US.









I added the titles to my wish list. If I ever win the lottery I'll order all those books at once. Maybe I should start buying tickets….


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Not a box set...they just combined two books into one...go figure?! Sams is a "wholesale" normally large quantity store owned by Walmart...for only $30 a year you can buy shtuff cheap....Fresh flowers, wine, meats, cheese, breads, clothing, furniture, tires, shtuff.....I use it for certain things...it's usually got prices that can't be beat....and it's nice that they started carrying higher quality products.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Shroomgirl, we only have Costco here. Is there another book on grains that you would recommand?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Katz I really have to get a Moosewood cookbook. I never thought too look into magazine I'll try to find that one at the store next time I brave the cold to go out.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

DUHHHHH!! Sorry to give out bogus info it's Greene on Greens &Grains by Bert Greene
Put out byTess Press out of NY
It's wonderful!!!
Maybe Nicko can see if he can access for you to review. It is worth having in your collection. 847 pages for $13.38
or list price $24.99
ISBN 1-57912-132-2


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's ok Shroomgirl I had found the right author. I just recheck and it's not yet available here, I'll keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Sisi, I pulled my (well-worn) copy of Sundays at Moosewoods to answer your question. I cook vegetarian about half the year so this is not some mere dalliance with me.

Here's the regions covered: South Africa, Armenia/Middle East, British Isles, Caribbean, Chile, China, Eastern Europe, Finland, India, Italy, Japan, Jewish, Mexico, New England, North Africa, Provence, Southeast Asia, Southern United States.

The recipes are selected to give you vegetarian insights into the different cuisines. The recipes are solid and not frou-frou (i.e. NOT the kind of veggie cooking where you work for 4 hours to produce a pot of: vegetable soup.)


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Sisi, just the ordering info -- Amazon has it for $18.40 (US) but Nicko could add it to the Cheftalk list for you.

Just for kicks, a reader review from the Amazon site... just happens to make a few of my points...

By : [email protected] (see more about me) from Marlborough, Massachusetts, USA

"I own all of the Moosewood Cookbooks and this book is most likely my favorite. All of the cookbooks are wonderful and the recipes are always great. This book combines the simple goodness of the Moosewoods normal recipes (vegetarian, but not *weird* vegetarian) with a decided ethnic flare. I am not a vegetarian but with recipes like these you don't even notice that they are vegetarian recipes. This book is especially nice because of the many cultures that are highlighted as well as the in depth information that is given about each area or culture. Because each section is edited by different authors you get a real feel for each region as well as each author. It is truly a delightful book."


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Live to cook. It sounds nice. Ill look it up next time I'm at the bookstore.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Vegetarian Cookbooks at http://www.unichef.com/books_vegetarian.htm


----------

